# New Bersa Thunder 380 owner



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Well im going on a gun kick again, just bought a Beretta 92 the other day and a couple days later i traded in a sig sauer P6 for the bersa only reason i traded is cause i had two of them. I'm gonna use the bersa for my carry gun during the summer and was wondering whats the best IWB holster and do they make night sights for the 380


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Just picked up this Thunder 380 last week, no holster for it yet. There is some holster info over at Bersatalk.com


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought the 380 a while back. It don't fit my shooting hand real well and plan to sell it. It's a pretty nice pistol...Good shooter - My ham hands just don't like it too much. My wife don't like pistols much or I'd give it to her. She has an old Smith Mod.36 but likes knives a lot more. ...Scary woman she is sometimes...lol


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've enjoyed both my BT380 and my BT380cc for a couple of years now. I've tried several IWB holsters and my favorite so far is the Galco Ultimate Second Amendment. It uses a J type hook to to allow tucking in your shirt which is a featuer that I like. The Biachi 100 model was good also, but not tuckable. I haven't tried them yet, but UBG makes holsters everyone brags about.


----------

